

Deis Announces High Availability Backed by Ceph - kelseyhightower
http://deis.io/deis-0-13-0-ha-data-store

======
bketelsen
The thing that's nice about Deis is that they seem to be using lots of best-
in-breed solutions to build their platform rather than falling into NIH hell.
Nice.

~~~
gabrtv
There's lots of smart teams working on these problems. We believe working with
them is better for our users and for the community as a whole. :)

